# Iphone 3gs/Ipod battery charging ?



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Is it best to charge the ipod and Iphone when a charge is needed/ drained or prior to that?  I am used to phones that need to be drained each time prior to charging


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Lithium Ion/Polymer (iPhone and recent iPods are the latter) like to be kept as close to fully charged as possible.  So just charge as often as convenient--I drop mine on a belkin dual dock when I get home, personally--and you'll do just fine.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> Is it best to charge the ipod and Iphone when a charge is needed/ drained or prior to that? I am used to phones that need to be drained each time prior to charging


Charge 'em daily to maintain your battery life.
I have a car charger for my iPod Touch.
I just slap it on there on my way to/from work and it works out really well.
I have a ton of game apps on my Touch for my boys, and they play it alot.
I wish the battery life lasted a bit longer, but the games are graphics-intensive, so they use up a good bit of battery life on their own.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

thx guys lovin my iphone


----------

